# Steve Nash heading into the future.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Since he came to Phoenix before the 2004/2005 season he's been the 2 time(should of been 3 time) NBA MVP. Stats, and game getting better each season. But he is now 33. Am I the only one worried about this? This is the time when most players start to decline. It could be a slow deline, or a rapid one. But whatever one it is it's probably going to be really soon. Possibly even next season considering his back and everything. I think/hope Nash has one more superb MVP level season left in him so we can have one last shot in our current championship window. But I think it's unrealistic to expect it to go much further. Anyone elses thoughts on this? I'm concerned. This is more important to our championship hopes more-so than any draft pick, player we can bring in, or any player on our roster. We need MVP Nash to win a championship.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, forget MVP awards. He takes too much **** for it is. And I disagree, he shouldn't have been it this yr. But like him, I would rather a championship.


As far as being worried if he will drop off, it's in my mind, but not too overly concerned - yet. I thought we'd see a slight drop off this yr as did others, so I don't know.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

In a recent interview (cough *in Playboy* cough), I remember Nash saying that more then 30% or the league has the same back condition that he does, and it's nowhere near career threatening. He said sometimes it acts up, but all he has to do is laydown for a couple minutes.

And age? Pfft, MJ was amazing at 33+. 29 ppg, 6 apg, 5 rpg, 1 spg in only 37 mpg. That was at age 33.

Stockton played till he was 40, and look how amazing he was at 35+. He averaged 15 ppg, 11 apg, 3 rpg, 2 spg in only 35 mpg. That was at age 33.

Nash has a good 2 more years of at least 15ppg/12apg in him. Plus, Nash is more conditioned and athletic then Stockton could ever wish to be.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Man, forget MVP awards. He takes too much **** for it is. And I disagree, he shouldn't have been it this yr. But like him, I would rather a championship.



I'd rather have the championship too. I'm not worried about him winning another, he's got 2. I'm just saying I want him to have another MVP level season like the last 3. Not really him winning it even though if he does win again I won't complain.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

When Cuban refused to match the offer, I said as much. Steve was breaking down at the end of the season, and I saw a trend developing.

Of course, the marriage with the Suns was made in heaven, and I couldn't have forseen the caliber of play he's displayed; but the basis for defending the decision is still in effect: his style of play is very hard on his body. 

Comparing Stockton or MJ at this age isn't apples to apples, imo; but athletes at this level (not to mention training techniques) are able to do some amazing things. Who knows? 

:whoknows:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jammin said:


> And age? Pfft, MJ was amazing at 33+. 29 ppg, 6 apg, 5 rpg, 1 spg in only 37 mpg. That was at age 33.
> 
> Stockton played till he was 40, and look how amazing he was at 35+. He averaged 15 ppg, 11 apg, 3 rpg, 2 spg in only 35 mpg. That was at age 33.
> 
> Nash has a good 2 more years of at least 15ppg/12apg in him. Plus, Nash is more conditioned and athletic then Stockton could ever wish to be.



MJ is the greatest player ever. As much as I love Nash he aint a Jordan. You can't compare. Then with Stockton. He may of lasted to damn near 40 but he also didn't play super fast paced run-and-gun every season of his career. Nash has done it with all those Nellie years in Dallas, and now even faster here in PHX the past 3. That has to take a huge toll on your body. The more I think about it the more I worry. I really hope Nash has at least one more season at his current level.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Every year this comes up. And everytime Nash finds a way to out perform his last performance. I'm not worried about it 'cause I haven't seen any loss of quickness or being slower from him. Until I do, I'll maintain that he will still be an MVP level next year. But D'Antoni really needs to start thinking about Nash for the long run, all these seasons of increasing minutes, plus all the games, in time that will come back to haunt this franchise. Next year is when Nash's minutes should start to decrease season-by-season, otherwise Nash will burned out around 36.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jammin said:


> Nash is more conditioned and athletic then Stockton could ever wish to be.


Stockton was a tank! He worked out obsessively. His legs were like tree trunks! I understand you are trying to make a point that Nash takes care of his body, but Stockton did probably better than Jordan. The reason why Nash will be able to play into his late 30s if he wishes is that he A) avoids banging/rough play B) does not rely on explosiveness C) is very efficient with his motions.


----------



## Enigmatics (Mar 5, 2006)

xray said:


> When Cuban refused to match the offer, I said as much. Steve was breaking down at the end of the season, and I saw a trend developing.
> 
> Of course, the marriage with the Suns was made in heaven, and I couldn't have forseen the caliber of play he's displayed; but the basis for defending the decision is still in effect: his style of play is very hard on his body.
> 
> ...


Huh? :thumbdown: 

What "style of play" are you referring to? We're talking about Steve Nash here, not Manu Ginobili. Steve Nash has his body under control, that's why he's gotten better as he's gotten older. He doesn't over-extend himself.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Give him couple stainless steel ball-bearing joints and some carbon fiber bones, and he's good for another couple decades.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> MJ is the greatest player ever. As much as I love Nash he aint a Jordan. You can't compare. Then with Stockton. He may of lasted to damn near 40 but he also didn't play super fast paced run-and-gun every season of his career. Nash has done it with all those Nellie years in Dallas, and now even faster here in PHX the past 3. That has to take a huge toll on your body. The more I think about it the more I worry. I really hope Nash has at least one more season at his current level.


lmao I wasn't comparing Nash to Jordan becuase that would be like walking into a bottomless pit.

I was comparing the greatest players at their age to Nash. At 33, Stockton and Jordan were still in their prime or just starting to decline out of their prime.

And Stockton didn't play Run N Gun his whole career, but he did play hard on both ends of the floor, and was a great defender, which is like playing 2 games. Nash usually plays the worst offensive player on D so he doesn't need to work as hard as Stockton did.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jammin said:


> Plus, Nash is more conditioned and athletic then Stockton could ever wish to be.


Uh...you do know who John Stockton was, right?

The guy had one of the best work ethics the league's ever seen. You can't be as durable as he was without extreme conditioning.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Uh...you do know who John Stockton was, right?
> 
> The guy had one of the best work ethics the league's ever seen. You can't be as durable as he was without extreme conditioning.


I know who John Stockton is, do you know who Steve Nash is?

Dude plays, and excells, in every sport known to man. He could have gone pro in both hockey and soccer. He is an athletic freak. Just because he can't jump high doesn't mean he's not athletic.

Nash is also very conditioned, maybe not AS conditioned as Stockton, but very very close. He knows how to take care of his body. Even if he has a 2 minute rest, he always puts on his full warmup suit, wraps towels around his body etc etc... You've seen him do it. He also works out like crazy too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Not only is Stockton the All Time leader in assists, he's also the *ALL TIME LEADER IN STEALS.*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jammin said:


> Plus, Nash is *more conditioned and athletic then Stockton could ever wish to be.*





Jammin said:


> Nash is *also very conditioned, maybe not AS conditioned as Stockton*, but very very close.


K thx bye.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss... who is your avatar?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Rawse said:


> K thx bye.


What are you, like 2? I realized my mistake, corrected it.

'k thx bye'? lmao thats almost as nerdy as saying 'pwnt'.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jammin said:


> What are you, like 2? I realized my mistake, corrected it.
> 
> 'k thx bye'? lmao thats almost as nerdy as saying 'pwnt'.


You realized your mistake and then tried to backtrack and smart off.

Pwnt.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Jammin said:


> What are you, like 2? I realized my mistake, corrected it.
> 
> 'k thx bye'? lmao thats almost as nerdy as saying 'pwnt'.


He's IMing his bffe about his pwnt'ing of you I'm sure


----------

